# plot / plotter



## Soledad Medina

Se trata de la traducción de un comunicado sobre una impresora.

The addition of the hard drive offers the ability to share a printer efficiently, allowing plots to be queued at the printer and freeing up the host computer memory.

Mi humilde intento:
La adición del disco duro ofrece la capacidad de compartir una impresora de forma eficiente, permitendo programar los ??? en la impresora y dejando libre la memoria de la computadora principal.

Agradeceré la valiosa ayuda de ustedes.
SM


----------



## Vampiro

"Impresiones".
"Archivos de impresión".
Ambas opciones me parecen aceptables.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Soledad Medina

Hola Vampiro, muchas gracias por tu aporte.

Me siento confundida porque ahora me encuentro la siguiente frase:
Large format printing and plotting requieres specificil tools and compatibility with existing workflows.

O sea que hablan de impresión y de plotting en formato grande.  No tengo ni idea de lo que es plotting.  Ojalá alguien pueda ayudar.
Un afectuoso saludo
SM


----------



## Vampiro

"Plotting" se suele llamar a la impresión de archivos gráficos.
Quizá haya alguien más especialista en el tema dando vueltas por el foro.
Ojalá te sirva de ayuda.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Soledad Medina

Excelente aporte, Vampiro, te lo agradezco mucho.
SM


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola:
Querida amiga, Soledad.

Aquí en la empresa tenemos un plotter (ploteador) y se encarga de los plots o plotting (aquí le dicen ''ploteo'' y a mí no me gustan para nada esas acepciones). En mi opinión se refiere a ''trazos, trazados'' o ''impresión de planos o dibujos gráficos'' con un formato de gran tamaño como se indica en tu contexto. El papel empleado es de 1 m x 1m para que se puedan ver bien los planos de los buques (a esto se dedican aquí). Además, el Sr. Vampiro ya te arrojó una luz sobre el tema.


Besos.


Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchísimas gracias, mi querido Cubanboy.  Tanto tu aporte como el de Vampiro me han ayudado muchísimo.
Un cariñoso saludo para ambos con mi profunda gratitud
Soledad


----------



## ILT

Hola Soledad:

Por acá también se les llama plotter e impresión a gran escala. Cerca de la escuela de arquitectura hay muchos lugares que imprimen los planos, y así se anuncian.

Saludos


----------



## Peter P

Hola querida Soledad

En esta región (que tanto recuerdas) de acá, además de las acepciones que mi amigo Cubanboy ni a mi tampoco agradan, se le llama impresora de plano, además de coincidir con el Sr. Vampiro.

Un beso

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Hola ILT, muchísimas gracias por tu extraordinario aporte. Te lo agradezco mucho.  Me da alegría que hayas entrado en mi hilo.  

Hola Pedrito, me alegra tu aporte por dos razones ... por un lado porque tu sugerencia es muy buena y por el otro porque veo que estás bien. Te mandé un mensaje privado para saber de ti después del ciclón y nunca obtuve respuesta.  Por favor, escríbeme.  Tú conoces mi dirección electrónica.

Un abrazo para todos ...  los quiero y admiro mucho.
Soledad


----------



## coolbrowne

Hola *Soledad*

Muy interesante la discusión acerca de traducciones para "*plot*".  Pero la traducción de tu frase original se quedó incompleta 


Soledad Medina said:


> The addition of the hard drive offers the ability to share a printer efficiently, allowing plots *to be queued* at the printer and freeing up the *host computer* memory.


Permitanme
La adición del disco duro ofrece la capacidad de compartir una impresora de forma eficiente, permitiendo *almacenar la cola de impresión* (_de archivos gráficos_) en la impresora, así liberando la memoria del *servidor*.​A mi aviso, la parte _entre paréntesis_ es superflua pero se puede añadir para efectos de fidelidad estrita. Por supuesto que, en este caso, los ilustres foreros de los posts anteriores han propuesto una cantidad de alternativas para "archivos gráficos" 

Saludos


----------



## Soledad Medina

Hola Coolbrowne, muchas gracias por la excelente traducción de mi frase completa.  Has sido muy gentil en ayudarme.
Un cariñoso saludo con mi reiterada gratitud
Soledad


----------



## BocaJuniors

Cubanboy said:


> Hola:
> Querida amiga, Soledad.
> 
> Aquí en la empresa tenemos un plotter (ploteador) y se encarga de los plots o plotting (aquí le dicen ''ploteo'' y a mí no me gustan para nada esas acepciones). En mi opinión se refiere a ''trazos, trazados'  ' o ''impresión de planos o dibujos gráficos'' con un formato de gran tamaño como se indica en tu contexto. El papel empleado es de 1 m x 1m para que se puedan ver bien los planos de los buques (a esto se dedican aquí). Además, el Sr. Vampiro ya te arrojó una luz sobre el tema.
> 
> 
> Besos.
> 
> 
> Saludos cordiales.


Secundo al amigo cubano, parecido al término que usamos en mi trabajo "trazamiento". Saludos.


----------

